

An Easier Solution to the Nonlinear Obfuscated Integer IDs Problem - gburt
https://github.com/gburtini/Secure-ID

======
jacques_chester
I'd rather just use UUIDs. They can be linear or non-linear and have basically
zero chance of collision when generated by independent sources -- no central
ID-granting service required.

I also find it laughable that these schemes talk about AES being 'expensive'
and then produce pure-PHP alternatives. On a modern CPU AES absolutely _flies_
compared to instantiating a PHP object and calling a method on it.

